
How to deal with large webforms - nreece
http://www.jankoatwarpspeed.com/post/2009/02/18/How-to-deal-with-large-webforms.aspx
======
mcav
Perhaps the most important way to deal with long forms: Make them shorter. See
if you _really_ need to collect all of that information. Make sure you're
using the most efficient and intuitive form controls for the task at hand.

